# Super II Quadralam rewind



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I wound up saving some Super IIs from my youth. I restored one, two remain as I left them in 1974, and there are enough parts to make 1, possibly 2 more.

The quadralam arms of the last two are blanks with no windings remaining (I don't remember if they blew, or if I wanted to rewind them myself  ).

So, I would like to have these last two quadralam arms professionally rewound to original specs.

Does anyone know who could do this?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Alan Galinko is yer man.

He's in the book.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*here is a link...*

http://agg.fsmra.com/



Enjoy...

scott


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

That is what I was looking for, thanks!


----------

